# PC Games and Game Consoles



## James79

I have a question. Is it possible to play people online even though if one person on a computer and the other person on playstation 3 playing the same  exact game and possibly on the same server? Just curious


----------



## Troncoso

No, it's not.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mostly no, theres only one game i know of with cross platform gaming, and that shadowrun for the xbox 360 and the pc. 

In all fareness it was one of the worst games iv played.


----------



## linkin

Counter-Strike: Global Offensive will feature cross-platform play between PC and PS3, but not Xbox 360, thanks to Micro$oft.


----------



## Darren

If it's a first person shooter then it would be very unfair. Mouse and Keyboard are a much more precise means of aiming that a little joystick on a controller. PC players would annihilate.


----------



## jonnyp11

Denther said:


> If it's a first person shooter then it would be very unfair. Mouse and Keyboard are a much more precise means of aiming that a little joystick on a controller. PC players would annihilate.



well they can make it so that xbox's have higher damage or something so it ends up about equal.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive will feature cross-platform play between PC and PS3, but not Xbox 360, thanks to Micro$oft.



I cant understand why they are doing Multi platform anyway,Especially on a FPS game...like mentioned,Console players vs pc players?....Mouse accuracy vs console controller?...I'm sorry but i can already see the outcome.


----------



## claptonman

I've heard they tried this before and nerfed the PC players, but they still kicked so much ass that they just stopped trying. Don't remember what game.


----------



## jonnyp11

i'd guess that's the shadowrun or whatever, which i demo'd and my friend i think bought and it was decent, but i may be thinking of something else.


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Portal 2 also has cross-platform for PS3 and PC.
Just to toss that in there.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> I cant understand why they are doing Multi platform anyway,Especially on a FPS game...like mentioned,Console players vs pc players?....Mouse accuracy vs console controller?...I'm sorry but i can already see the outcome.



PS3 users can also plug in a mouse and keyboard. Valve thought of that. I think they're doing official CS:GO keyboards/mice for both pc and ps3.


----------



## jackpeter20

If it's a first person shooter then it would be very unfair. Mouse and Keyboard are a much more precise means of aiming that a little joystick on a controller. PC players would annihilate.


----------

